# Railfanning in Montreal, and a quick VIA trip?



## FreeskierInVT (Jul 10, 2015)

Sometime the next few weeks I'll be taking a day trip up to Montreal, and I'm hoping to get some VIA railfanning in. I'll be driving in from VT (taking the Adirondack up from PRK/PLB would require an overnight), but I'd still like to hop on VIA for a short trip if time permits.

Anyone have any tips for a good spot to railfan around Montreal or some ideas for a quick trip on VIA?


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Jul 11, 2015)

Hi Freeskier:

One of the best spots to railfan in Montreal are the platforms at the VIA Station in Dorval, about 12 miles west of Downtown. CN and CP run side by side through here and it’s essentially a four & five track mainline with a constant parade of traffic. VIA is on CN along with an occasional CSX. AMT (Montreal Commuter) runs on CP.

It’s a well known railfan hangout and you won’t be bothered at all. Stay on the VIA platforms, the AMT platforms on the CP side are a ‘Fare Paid’ zone.














The Fairfield Inn (in the first photo) is a great spot to stay with an excellent view of the tracks.







You can reach Dorval from downtown on an AMT train. They leaves from Gare Lucien L’Allier Near the former CP Windsor Station…. a couple of blocks from Central Station.

https://www.amt.qc.ca/Media/Default/pdf/section4/Horaires-Train/horaire-vh.pdf

You can also railfan downtown a few blocks south of Central Station along the historic Lachine Canal at Peel Basin. Go to Goggle Maps and search Peel Basin for directions. Everything in/out of Central** will pass here along with equipment moves to the yards.

(**except the AMT Electric MUs and Duel-mode Commuter Trains using the Mount Royal Tunnel out the north side of the station)

For a quick VIA trip….I’d recommend Ottawa. About two hours each way and there is a good level of service or you could go to Alexandria Ontario….about half way to Ottawa then return. The Ottawa line is VIA owned track with 95>100 mph service. 

Enjoy!!


----------



## Anderson (Jul 11, 2015)

I'll concur with Ottawa. Also, if you schedule carefully to Ottawa (or, on some days, Kingston) you can land a ride in one of VIA's Corridor Budd sets of equipment. I will happily help you try to track down a frequency running with these sets.


----------



## NorthShore (Jul 14, 2015)

What about a commuter rail ride out to Exporail?


----------

